# Question on a Stud



## LongFunRun (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, I was looking for a little guidance from people familiar with this boy, or his pedigree.

There are some pups around sired by him.

First post, so hello all.

knight


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I don't know anything about American showlines... hopefully someone familiar with these lines has some input. Nice looking dog, not too overangulated.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice looking dog and apparently very sound!!!!


----------



## LongFunRun (May 6, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> Nice looking dog and apparently very sound!!!!


The bitch is lovely as well. I am tempted.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't see anything to be afraid of in that pedigree. 

My DH took the photo of Matthew that is shown in the pedigree.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Holy crap, this is too much linebreeding for me:

Grand Victor WeLove DuChien's Army of One - German Shepherd Dog

this is Knights sire


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

so of course out of curiosity I had to do the mate test on the sire and dam and see what came up:

Line-breeding for the progeny of Grand Victor WeLove DuChien's Army of One and Lyloak's Sugar Maple - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

dawnandjr said:


> Holy crap, this is too much linebreeding for me:
> 
> Grand Victor WeLove DuChien's Army of One - German Shepherd Dog
> 
> this is Knights sire


What makes it "too much" linebreeding? Army is linebred on R-man/Bethel and all of the other inebreedings are behind those dogs. When you check the linebreeding on Knight he is linebred on R-Man 4-4. Not a close linebreeding at all.


----------



## LongFunRun (May 6, 2012)

Andaka said:


> What makes it "too much" linebreeding? Army is linebred on R-man/Bethel and all of the other inebreedings are behind those dogs. When you check the linebreeding on Knight he is linebred on R-Man 4-4. Not a close linebreeding at all.


I think I am going to do it. The bitch is a doll and I understand the sire is as sweet as pie.

I don't think the linebreeding is too much either,


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

They sound like they both have nice sweet temperaments....is that going to give the puppies balance in terms of "strength" of temperament???? This road leads down to an all too familar path.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

According to the page, the stud "has a temperament to die for a good shoulder and is nicely angulated with a good croup". I think this temperament will be passed down to puppies.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Okay!!!????????


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> They sound like they both have nice sweet temperaments....is that going to give the puppies balance in terms of "strength" of temperament???? This road leads down to an all too familar path.


What would you prefer to see in the temperament for an ASL breeding?


----------



## LongFunRun (May 6, 2012)

Freestep said:


> What would you prefer to see in the temperament for an ASL breeding?


Agree. I was confused by his comment as well. Two parents with good temperaments usually throw off pups with the same. Life isn't perfect, but that is best scenario.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I would prefer to see the type of temperament defined by the standard for any line of German Shepherd.....I do not want to see Golden Retreiver temperament. Just sayin!


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

if you want a sweet temperament german shepherd, get a cat.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

rshkr said:


> if you want a sweet temperament german shepherd, get a cat.


I knew there was a reason I called my cats mini shepherds!


----------

